# FS: 50 Gallon Long with XP1 filter



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

50 gallon long tank for sale. Dimensions are 48" x 12" x 18". Comes with not even a year old XP1 filter with media. Can include the 4 pieces of slate tile. $80, located in East Van
Or $45 for the tank and $45 for the filter


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Does the tank come with a canopy or stand?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

No it doesn't come with a stand or canopy, sorry


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Want to part it out ? I am interested in the filter.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Sure, make me an offer. Not sure what used XP1's go for


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

XP1 pending pickup.

$45 for the tank


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Tank still available, footprint is standard 50G long at 48" x 12" for $45. Slate tile can be included, or free to whoever wants it. They're 12" x 12" pieces


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

What is the height of the tank? Thanks.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Height of the tank is 18"


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump anyone?

With an actual photo this time!

Asking $45, make me an offer... it's taking up 48" x 12" of my freakin' living room!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Daily bump


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

And another bump. Also edited as the XP1 is still available


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Tank pending pick-up. Rena XP1 still available


----------

